# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Hole saw for asbestos ceiling

## benja

Just wondering if anyone can recommend a supplier for a 92mm hole saw to cut fibro. Have used my  normal wood ones to cut power and light holes (50mm), and they are now stuffed (only cheapies, so no bother). Would like something more durable, as i have to make lots more holes this time. 
I am well aware of the risks of cutting asbestos, and am trained in and qualified for destructive removal, all i need is advice on a better, and correct sized holesaw. 
Cheers

----------


## atregent

Somewhere like Total Tools (www.totaltools.com.au) might have something.

----------


## thatirwinfella

in a few auslec cataglogues i've seen there have been large holesaws with tungsten carbide grit edges. apparently they work well for fibro etc. 
i've never tried them myself, the ones we have at work are stock standard metal cutting ones, and we aren't supposed to cut any asbestos.

----------


## chuth77

You need a tungsten carbide tipped hole saw... Which throws a large amount of dust... And if its asbestos... The dust ain't good!!! 
There are a couple of techniques I seen over the years for drilling asbestos, but I'm not going to recommend any to a novice... 
Best to call a professional

----------


## benja

> You need a tungsten carbide tipped hole saw... Which throws a large amount of dust... And if its asbestos... The dust ain't good!!! 
> There are a couple of techniques I seen over the years for drilling asbestos, but I'm not going to recommend any to a novice... 
> Best to call a professional

  Technique i have no problem with, just size and type.

----------


## chuth77

Size shouldn't be a problem. Trade Tools up here do them up to 250mm in tungsten carbide tipped. I've got 100mm and 89mm depending on application... Most downlights will have an 88mm requirement... 
Just beware of the dust. Unless you've got a HEPA vacuum, and are willing to through it out afterwards it... Forget about it...

----------


## Smurf

I sure hope you know what you're doing with this. The mere mention of "hole saw" and "asbestos" in the same context has me worried...  :Eek:

----------

